# Smoked Pulled Chicken



## smokin monkey (Dec 14, 2014)

*Smoked Pulled Chicken*

Look back through some of Jeff's News Letters and Smoked Pulled Chicken caught my eye, a quick and easy smoke for Sunday.

Chicken Thighs Bone in and skin on.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 14, 2014






Removed skin but left bone in, mixed up 1/2 gallon of Jeff's Brine.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 14, 2014






Three hours in the fridge.

Covered thighs with Mustard and Jeff's Texas Rub.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 14, 2014






On then GMG for three hours @ 110'C (230'F) internal temp 170'F

30 minutes before the end, covered with Jeff's sauce.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 14, 2014






Pulled off the smoker @ 170'F IT 












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 14, 2014






let rest for 5 minutes, then pulled.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 14, 2014






Fantastic tasting chicken!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]

Back to The Smokin Monkey Cook Book http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253497/the-smokin-monkey-cook-book


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sure looks good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tasty looking chicken! Thighs are the best for pulled chicken. Did you save the skin for making schmaltz and gribenes???


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 14, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Sure looks good.


Thanks c farmer


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 14, 2014)

false





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking chicken! Thighs are the best for pulled chicken. Did you save the skin for making schmaltz and gribenes???



Do not usually like thigh meat, but this was good!

Got me reaching for the search bar to see what schmaltz and tribunes are!

Thanks for the comment


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2014)

Schmaltz is the rendered fat you get from the skin. You can use it in baking. Gribenes is the brown crunchy bits of the skin that's left. Good to eat, or use as a crunchy topping on other stuff. Some render the skin with onions. I do not as I use the fat for making pie crusts, cookies, etc...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice , Monkey... worthy of . . .


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 15, 2014)

Have a pot luck tomorrow night so I picked up 12# of boned/skinned chicken thighs (sale item $1.69#) and I am going to do this.

I hope they turn out as good as yours!

Thanks for the recipe SM.


----------



## dannylang (Dec 15, 2014)

nice looking smoke, smoking monkey. i was not on this forum when jeffs brine came out, i have purchased his rub and sauce. where can i find his brine?


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 15, 2014)

If you get Jeff's newsletter weekly, his brine recipe is with most all his smoked chicken recipes.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 15, 2014)

That is some fine looking yard bird.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi dannylang this is the link to the full news letter

http://www.smoking-meat.com/may-9-2013-smoked-pulled-chicken

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 15, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Nice , Monkey... worthy of . . .



Thanks Stan



azbohunter said:


> Have a pot luck tomorrow night so I picked up 12# of boned/skinned chicken thighs (sale item $1.69#) and I am going to do this.
> I hope they turn out as good as yours!
> Thanks for the recipe SM.



Hi Azbo, these were simple following Jeff's news letter. I have not bothered before with Brining Poultry, but you could see the difference, with how moist they were.  Also taking into consideration, that I was going to pull them after 1 1/2 hours, into a foil pan and add some beer, but popped out and did not get back until the 3 hours was completed, so brushed with sauce and gave them a further 10 minutes.



themule69 said:


> That is some fine looking yard bird.
> Happy smoken.
> David



Thanks David, the color (colour) of the finished chicken looks great, and they tasted great as well, did not have chance to let rest for 5 minutes before our lad was picking them out of the bowl and stripping the bones, but he had been out on his Bike all day!!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 15, 2014






Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 17, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 17, 2014





Using up the left over Smoked Pulled Chicken.

Smoked Pulled Chicken Enchiladas!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great way to use up pulled chicken and pulled pork! Making a good Sopa de Pollo (Pasole or Pazole is the pork version) is another good cold rainy day use of pulled chicken.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 17, 2014)

i really wish we can amend the forum rules to allow foul language when it is being used to describe something as great as that chicken looks.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 17, 2014)

SM...your Enchiladas look great. I did the "Smoked Pulled Chicken" yesterday for a pot luck last night, it was great and we have left overs...my wife said "I think Chicken Enchilada"  I said I think "Sopa de Pollo"! We'll see.

Not wanting to hi-jack your thread so I will start my own to post some pic and comments on my try but thanks for your OP. Inspired me to try it!


----------



## gary s (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice looking yard bird

Gary


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 17, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That is a great way to use up pulled chicken and pulled pork! Making a good Sopa de Pollo (Pasole or Pazole is the pork version) is another good cold rainy day use of pulled chicken.



Thanks Case, searched Pasole, looks good to me, and we are entering the season for that type of meal.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 17, 2014)

BigTrain74 said:


> i really wish we can amend the forum rules to allow foul language when it is being used to describe something as great as that chicken looks.
> 
> :bravo:



Hi Big Train, like the term FOUL Language!!!!

Thanks.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 17, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> SM...your Enchiladas look great. I did the "Smoked Pulled Chicken" yesterday for a pot luck last night, it was great and we have left overs...my wife said "I think Chicken Enchilada"  I said I think "Sopa de Pollo"! We'll see.
> Not wanting to hi-jack your thread so I will start my own to post some pic and comments on my try but thanks for your OP. Inspired me to try it!



Hi Azbo, gland your Chicken turned out good, but all praise should go to Jeff. Go for the Enchiladas!

Look forward to your post.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 17, 2014)

gary s said:


> Nice looking yard bird
> 
> 
> Gary



Gary, thanks for the thumbs up!!!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


Sorry for several Quote posts but it will not allow me to do multiple quotes.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 17, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Big Train, like the term FOUL Language!!!!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


Yeah, ya got me there!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 17, 2014)

I wait till whole chickens go on sale for under $1 per. lb., then buy 6 or 8 of them for pulled chicken. The secret to good pulled chicken is to cook them low and slow - you will be tossing the skin anyway. I cook mine at 240-250° for approx. 4 hrs., they come out super tender and moist and darn near fall off the bone.

Usually end up doing a few batches because I tell all my neighbors to go buy chickens to, and since I have my smoker going I just toss their chickens on as well. They never complain when I ask for their help or to borrow a tool.... lol.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> I wait till whole chickens go on sale for under $1 per. lb., then buy 6 or 8 of them for pulled chicken. The secret to good pulled chicken is to cook them low and slow - you will be tossing the skin anyway. I cook mine at 240-250° for approx. 4 hrs., they come out super tender and moist and darn near fall off the bone.
> 
> Usually end up doing a few batches because I tell all my neighbors to go buy chickens to, and since I have my smoker going I just toss their chickens on as well. They never complain when I ask for their help or to borrow a tool.... lol.


I'm going to have to start shopping in the valley, haven't seen a whole chicken, or any part of a chicken under a $1.00/pound here forever!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 17, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm going to have to start shopping in the valley, haven't seen a whole chicken, or any part of a chicken under a $1.00/pound here forever!


About every 3 months or so either Fred Meyer or Safeway will have whole Foster Farms birds for $0.99 to $0.88 per. lb., and Winco almost always has leg quarters for $0.88 per lb.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 17, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm going to have to start shopping in the valley, haven't seen a whole chicken, or any part of a chicken under a $1.00/pound here forever!


I have been seeing good prices at super 1 lately. I don't know if you have them in or. We have one in Walla Walla about 25 miles from here. Great pork prices compared to anywhere else in town.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 17, 2014)

Dang it that looks great will have to give it a try. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> About every 3 months or so either Fred Meyer or Safeway will have whole Foster Farms birds for $0.99 to $0.88 per. lb., and Winco almost always has leg quarters for $0.88 per lb.



I wish! Over here we rarely get $1.29 usually above $2.00 (Safeway or Freddie's). Was at Freddie's today and the birds were $1.99.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 17, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I wish! Over here we rarely get $1.29 usually above $2.00 (Safeway or Freddie's). Was at Freddie's today and the birds were $1.99.



You have a sams club there?   .99 cents everyday for a twin pack.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 17, 2014)

c farmer said:


> You have a sams club there? .99 cents everyday for a twin pack.


I wish they had Sams Club in Oregon, we spend summers there and would love to have that option!

I thought everybody in Bend shopped at Trader Joe's, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I love their coffee and whenever we are in Bend we go there for that reason and it is always packed!


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like the start of some seriously tasty chicken tacos right there....


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks inkjunkie, they tasted great!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2014)

Did a bit of customer research today on comparison price of Chicken USA v GB

This chicken from Asda (Walmart) £2.48 per kilo to works out at $1.57 per Lb. This is also a low grade chicken!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]














image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 18, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2014)

c farmer said:


> You have a sams club there? .99 cents everyday for a twin pack.


Nope, no Sams club here!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> I wish they had Sams Club in Oregon, we spend summers there and would love to have that option!
> 
> I thought everybody in Bend shopped at Trader Joe's,
> 
> ...


Rarely shop at Trader Joe's, to many rude yuppie transplants that don't know how be polite. Not to mention the prices aren't that good, especially on meat.


----------



## aceoky (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## azbohunter (Dec 18, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Rarely shop at Trader Joe's, to many rude yuppie transplants that don't know how be polite. Not to mention the prices aren't that good, especially on meat.


Hey dirtsailer2003......I was seriously joking about Trader Joe's...I love their coffee and am addicted to their French Roast, if not for that I probably would not visit that market!

I am in total agreement with you on your above statement and it is not just the Bend location!


----------



## dannylang (Dec 18, 2014)

smoking monkey that enchiladas chicken looks NICE, very good job.can you send me a pm on how you made it. maybe ingredients,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 thanks dannylang


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2014)

dannylang said:


> smoking monkey that enchiladas chicken looks NICE, very good job.can you send me a pm on how you made it. maybe ingredients,:first:  thanks dannylang



Hi Danny, will get it together and PM it to you.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2014)

Aceoky said:


> :drool:
> 
> :Looks-Great:


a

Thanks Aceoky!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2014)

Aceoky said:


> :drool:
> 
> :Looks-Great:



Thanks Aceoky!


----------



## dannylang (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks steve


----------



## aceoky (Dec 18, 2014)

You're quite welcome that is some good looking food there!


----------



## red dog (Dec 18, 2014)

Dang I just want to chomp on one of them thighs! M R perty!


----------

